# dally girl



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally 



















she is taking tsuka's rehoming like nothing. acting as if he was never there  i am a bit offended by her indifference :wacko:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is looking beautiful as always


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i gotta work on our humidity. her nostrils are bugging her and the lovies are getting dry feet... 

have been cranking the shower for a half hour, leaving windows open on rainy muggy days... like now LOL


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

how can you tell if humidity is too low?


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

she is beautiful. based on all of your posts, she seems like an angel birdy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes close to the perfect bird. only downside is that shes TOO bonded to me (point where she rejected tsuka regardless of his bond to her) and flock calls frequently if i leave the room. if she sees the nail clippers she flies away right away. but our main issue was her causing problems for tsuka... she was making him miserable. also she can be quite noisy with her flock calls lol

but shes gentle, tolerates anyone handling her, even little kids, but she really loves me. she will try any new food, she eats good veggies, shes very very very rarely aggressive, i can pet her even in the nest box, she never bites, and shes pretty laid back and sturdy.

sarah, you can tell from irritated red nostrils, especially if theyre picking it a lot. dry flakey feet and nails, and the bird may be itchier. frequent baths also help.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ah okay. Ive noticed both my birds get drier feet between baths, but I do bathe them alot so they should be fine then.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

She looks good! How is her beak doing where Tsuka got her?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it flaked off at the bottom... so its healing... it was minor but it could have been worse


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dally looks so adorable as always but maybe she hasn't noticed he is gone yet


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont know. shes acting normal and doing her own thing. but last night when i shut the lights off i think she noticed something different. she climbed down the cage to the cage floor and she just cocked her head and looked at me funny.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

must been looking for him bless


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wondered. i would like to think she notices or cares... but the entire time he was out of her cage he'd scream for her. she did not respond. not once. not even when he left.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe she needed space away from him but only time will tell if she misses him


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

who knows. all i know is i really miss him. it feels so different and i dreamt about him all night. woke up and he wasnt here...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

of course you will but least you can visit him i know its not the same


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

He's 15 minutes away, yes? You can walk to him and visit him anytime you want to.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know, but our home feels so different.


----------

